# Shot duelie Pros today



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

My friend listened to my great advice and bought a sigpro like mine; his with the slide mounted safety. Went out and shot'em akimbo, pretty much the best thing ever. Surprisingly easy to control too. 

So everyone, 'go dual pro' is my new line. Its just plain fun.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I did that with my P226 and someone else's a few months back. I only did it because mine is a 40 and his was a 357 and I wanted to see the difference. I was considering buying a 357 barrel for mine, just for the occassional range fun. Decided it wasn't enough of a difference to spend the cash on another barrel.


----------

